# Character Shipping?



## Parabellum3 (Oct 21, 2019)

So I heard about this concept of shipping characters, essentially it's about partnering your character with somebody else's? Is that how it works? Correct if I'm wrong but if it is like that then who and how can you find somebody to allow that? 

It'd be nice for my character to be shipped to another (even if it doesn't match his circumstances).


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 21, 2019)

Mhm, shipping isn't characters literally getting together, it's when you see two characters similar enough you want to "ship" them, saying you think they'd be cute together or something. Sometimes this is when they already are together yes, but not always. At least,  this is MY understanding of it.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 21, 2019)

My characters are up for shipping if you talk to me about it.

*giggle*


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 21, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Mhm, shipping isn't characters literally getting together, it's when you see two characters similar enough you want to "ship" them, saying you think they'd be cute together or something. Sometimes this is when they already are together yes, but not always. At least,  this is MY understanding of it.


So mine is a Raven for example does that mean the other character also must be a Raven in order to be shipped?



ConorHyena said:


> My characters are up for shipping if you talk to me about it.
> 
> *giggle*


Hmm. Go on...


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 21, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> So mine is a Raven for example does that mean the other character also must be a Raven in order to be shipped?
> 
> 
> Hmm. Go on...


Nope, species doesn't matter! I've seen a werewolf and human shipped together for example.. it's more based off personality, likes, dislikes, if they look cute together, even if you just really want 2 people to be together.


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 21, 2019)

I grew up as a yaoi shipping fangirl, in a horde of yaoi shipping fangirls. (Those were the days... Not. lol)
Shipping has many definitions and isn't always the same to everyone. Some people are ride or die for their ships, others use it as one-off adult art, some use it as a "wouldn't they be cute together?"
It can be canon or not, it's usually not.  

Tumblr is pretty... Obsessive and protective, when it comes to ships. That site is a good example of the ride or die folk.
Twitter seems to be more focused on casual NSFW one-off scenerios.
One on one, case by case scenerio, between friends seems to be the most relaxed and friendly of terms, from my experience.  
You could even also just make your own characters to ship together. There's no rules!


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 21, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Nope, species doesn't matter! I've seen a werewolf and human shipped together for example.. it's more based off personality, likes, dislikes, if they look cute together, even if you just really want 2 people to be together.





puddinsticks said:


> I grew up as a yaoi shipping fangirl, in a horde of yaoi shipping fangirls. (Those were the days... Not. lol)
> Shipping has many definitions and isn't always the same to everyone. Some people are ride or die for their ships, others use it as one-off adult art, some use it as a "wouldn't they be cute together?"
> It can be canon or not, it's usually not.
> 
> ...


Oh I see. Question is where would you find the people who will agree to ship?


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 21, 2019)

I've never made up a set shipping dynamic between OCs online, I only ever did it as a child amongst school friends.
I would assume you'd start by making a thread on an art-based site asking if there's any interest. 
You might have luck with someone who RPs.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 21, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> Hmm. Go on...


Shoot me a PM or Discord tag, and we can go on from there.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 21, 2019)

puddinsticks said:


> I've never made up a set shipping dynamic between OCs online, I only ever did it as a child amongst school friends.
> I would assume you'd start by making a thread on an art-based site asking if there's any interest.
> You might have luck with someone who RPs.


Do you think it will be appropriate to approach someone who I find interesting on FA?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 21, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> Do you think it will be appropriate to approach someone who I find interesting on FA?


As long as you're nice and not creepy about it or anything it should be fine heh


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 21, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> Do you think it will be appropriate to approach someone who I find interesting on FA?



Like Parabellum said, you gotta be nice about it. Definitely respect people's boundaries and comfort. No harm in asking as long as you're civil.


----------



## Tyno (Oct 21, 2019)

... Why do people like going into boxes and being shipped off?


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 21, 2019)

Tyno said:


> ... Why do people like going into boxes and being shipped off?



Shipper's high.


----------



## Tyno (Oct 21, 2019)

puddinsticks said:


> Shipper's high.


I thought that was only for cats...


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 21, 2019)

I mean, I don't have any real opinions on shipping, but I prefer shipping my OCs with someone else's, or with a canon character from a franchise. Just because I like to add my own spice to things like that.

My characters are open to being shipped, though I only ask that my sona is not to take part in any of that. Too personal, I find it strange to ship my main sona with another character.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 21, 2019)

Personally, I don't even ship my characters with other people's characters, I just ship my _own_ characters with each other. A little like writing romance lit, but without the actual dedicated writing part, and sometimes spanning verses that really have no business being together.


----------



## RevBluMoonBear (Oct 21, 2019)

Interesting concept. Being a Bear of the Cloth, I'd have to say that I would probably not go in for shipping.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Oct 21, 2019)

I've always been interested in shipping and still am! I love just screaming with each other about situations our characters could be in and how they are with each other in general lol.
In terms of my own characters I would love to pair some of them up at some point! I just don't know anyone well enough.


----------



## Mayflower (Oct 22, 2019)

I often imagine my fursona in various erotic situations with other characters I see on FA. I never mention it to the owners, as it would be pretty awkward. I don't really think of it as shipping, though, as it's really just the visual side of the characters I'm interested in.


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 22, 2019)

Hell, people don't even necessarily have to know that you're shipping your sona with theirs. But if you do tell them, respecting their boundaries is really important.

I'll admit that I ship myself pretty hard with somebody here...


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Oct 31, 2019)

People used to ship an old character of mine. I didn't particularly like or dislike it.

It was just meh. I consider myself a shipper sadly to some degree when it comes to anime, manga and stuff like that. But I'm honestly a hopeless romantic if you want my honesty here.

So seeing 2 characters can be rather adorable. But honestly it's more something that is just there for me. It exists. Nothing more or less at the end of the day.


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 31, 2019)

I ship my 'sona with a character invented by someone who used to be my friend but now hates me. I'd never tell her; it is a bit weird.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 31, 2019)

Me and shipping has gone wroooooong 
So nope


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 31, 2019)

I'll admit that I've done some ships with my own characters, I mean... I have my own "OTP" that ended up being a canon relationship that is really adorable everytime I imagine the two.
Plus I like to experiment, doesn't imply it always works. But sometimes it's nice to see the results even if technically certain characters will never match, excluding the asexual / undating ones.

But with other people... I've still done plenty of ships. After all, who wouldn't want a large fluffy boi to be their shippie?

Generally I'd imagine people ship themselves with a lot of others, but in some cases people do ship themselves and it turns into "character relationships" which is cute even if you and the other are friends.



ConorHyena said:


> My characters are up for shipping if you talk to me about it.
> 
> *giggle*


I ship Conor out to war.
I then play my United Nations card.
Your move, communists.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 31, 2019)

Mostly I ship my sona and other characters in short stories. Keeps things refined, I suppose.
Art is included in that, too.

(I may also ship my sona with other people's in posts and whatnot...you know, hitting on them, hugging, spanking...all that good stuff)
I can understand other methods of shipping, though.

I also occasionally change things like sexuality for the purposes of telling a story so they can interact with other characters.


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 31, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Shoot me a PM or Discord tag, and we can go on from there.


now this is saucy yet interesting.


----------

